# Pork Rib Pizza



## BigGQ (Jul 10, 2006)

Doing something new tonight for dinner, Pork Rib Pizza.

Have some spare rib pork trimmings grilling/steaming in some apple juice right now. Onion wraps have already come off the grill. (sorry no pics, very tender and fell apart) 

Once the trimmings are done, will slice and paint with some BBQ sauce. Will put the onions, pork and parmesan cheese on top of some focaccia bread (one with tomatos and one with mushrooms) and grill for about 10 minutes. 

Hope they turn out good?!  Wish me luck!   :grin: 

Pics on the way.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 10, 2006)

Need pic's now!

I tried a pulled pork pizza from a local Q joint,it was awesome  =P~  =P~


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2006)

We're waiting . . .  =P~


----------



## Finney (Jul 11, 2006)

Sounds good... wish I could see it.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 11, 2006)

We want pics!!!!!


----------



## BigGQ (Jul 11, 2006)

here you go

Before the cheese...




After the cheese...




Fresh off the grill...mushroom




and tomato one




Both w/the evening's beverages...




It turned out good.  The wife loved them.  Bottom of the crust was nice and crispy.  The pork and onions very tender.  I was a little worried about the flavors clashing but that was not a problem at all.  

The tomato one was much better then the mushroom.  Will use mozzarella cheese next time as it melts and eats better. The parmesan stuck together in one big mass once it cooled some.

Really easy to make to be so good. Will be making more in the future


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 11, 2006)

Did you make the crust yourself or was it already made?? Looks great


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 11, 2006)

Looking good Garland!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2006)

They look great!!  =D>  =D>


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 11, 2006)

Rib pizza!  On the to do list!!


----------



## Finney (Jul 11, 2006)

Damn... all you cooked me was steak and shrimp when I stopped by.


----------



## BigGQ (Jul 11, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> Did you make the crust yourself or was it already made?? Looks great



Thanks.  Cheated on the bread/crust...premade from the bakery at Bi-Lo.


----------



## BigGQ (Jul 11, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Damn... all you cooked me was steak and shrimp when I stopped by.



Need to stop by more often.  Standing invite, Fin.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 11, 2006)

GQ has promised to make us rib pizzas at the next SOTB.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 11, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> GQ has promised to make us rib pizzas at the next SOTB.



I hope they're better than the crawfish ABT's we didn't have!  8-[


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 11, 2006)

BigGQ said:
			
		

> Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Still looks good!!  =P~


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice lookin' pie =D>


----------



## Finney (Jul 11, 2006)

BigGQ said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do need to stop again... I think I'm supposed to do some work for you. 8-[


----------



## Finney (Jul 12, 2006)

Sounds great Chuckwagon. :!:


----------



## BigGQ (Jul 12, 2006)

Yeah, really good.  Thanks for the tips.  Will have to practice some more.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2006)

Sure does!  The pizzerias around here don't sell dough but I found a new gardening/deli center here on the island that does.  Pizza is on my soon to do list.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 12, 2006)

I tried a pulled pork pizza at a Q joint by my house, it sounds similar to youre's CWC, it was very tasty, and very different.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2006)

Chuckwagoncook said:
			
		

> Is there any small mom and pop pizza places close to you, they would probably sell you dough or frozen crust. Especially if you made them a trade, some pulled pork for some dough.


There are 5 pizza places on the island that I'm aware of (3 of them are mom & pop) and none of them will sell their dough ~ Don't know why.. I'll try the trade idea if this other fresh dough doesn't work out AND, at some point, I'm gonna have to learn to make my own..


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 12, 2006)

Bill TGG posted some great pics of his grilled pizza last year.  Maybe he'll re post his technique....with pics.


----------



## Finney (Jul 12, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> *Bill TGG posted some great pics of his grilled pizza last year.*  Maybe he'll re post his technique....*with pics*.


He probably did.... last year. #-o


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 13, 2006)

I use the white bread loafs that you can get in the frozen food section.  They usually come 3 loafs per.  Thaw one out and cut it to the size you want and roll it out.  Grill the first side and when you flip it, put on the toppings.  I cover with a 1/2 pan or whole depending on the size.  That kind of bakes the pizza toppings.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 13, 2006)

that's what I'm talking about!


----------



## Finney (Jul 13, 2006)

Nice.  =D>


----------



## Griff (Jul 13, 2006)

Cool.

Griff


----------



## BigGQ (Jul 13, 2006)

Yum Yum, eat'm up!!


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 13, 2006)

=P~  I am making that tomorrow =P~


----------

